# Solved: Canon ScanGear Starter MP (Language)



## **__**

When I installed Canon ScanGear Starter MP the programs language is french. I uninstalled the program and I installed it again and I still don't have the option to install that program in English. Why is the program in French? How do I make the program be in English? All of my other programs that this program also came with as a package are all in English exept for this program. Why?


----------



## Guyzer

What is the exact model of your scanner?


----------



## **__**

It's a printer, scanner, etc...... in one.

Model: Pixma MP750


----------



## Guyzer

Go to this link.....
http://www.canon.ca/english/index-customersupport.asp?pid=315
Click on " Download Drivers " and find your operating system. Download the drivers and install them. Let us know how you made out.


----------



## **__**

That program is still french. Now what?


----------



## **__**

?????????


----------



## Guyzer

Wierd...Canons link said it was the english version. Maybe give their support a call. 
When you install the software does it give you a language choice? Probably not right....


----------



## **__**

No, I don't think so. It doesn't really matter. Anyways, if anyone knows anything els, just tell me. Thanks!


----------

